# Coat pattern



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I think he is a tobiano  Never have been an expert on Pinto classifications though  He is a cutie!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I love the dam and the Aires very nice markings 
and he is adorable
How tall is he ?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks, Country Woman. Right now he's 16hh at the withers and about 16.2hh at the butt. He'll be three in May, so he's definitely got a bit of growing to do yet. String tests and height predictors place him around 17hh full-grown. He's gonna be built like a friggin' tank, too (already wears a draft halter and bridle and FQHB saddle).


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks like a classic tobiano to me as well, pretty guy, love his dam!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

After looking up the various coat patterns, I'm thinking classic tobiano is where it's at with him.

I love his dam as well, trainerunlimited. She's a big (16.3-17hh), classic Perchie. Sooooo glad the monster is taking more after her in looks than after his fugly-a$$ sire!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Cutie putooty as a foal. One of the cutest, regal babes I have seen actually.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks, wares! I love my baby boy. Honestly, I know I've said it before, but if he ends up half as good-looking as he is in the first pic from last summer, I'll be EXTREMELY happy.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice boy looks like non fading black Tobiano.If any Overo May be a hint of sabino showing there too:wink:.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> After looking up the various coat patterns, I'm thinking classic tobiano is where it's at with him.
> 
> I love his dam as well, trainerunlimited. She's a big (16.3-17hh), classic Perchie. Sooooo glad the monster is taking more after her in looks than after his fugly-a$$ sire!


Haha, he is definitely a cutey! I love his color! I used to be a big paint person, then when I got a solid foal out of my gorgeous paint mare, decided I'd get into QH's, lol! I'm gonna breed my mare to A Tru Rolex one year down the road and hope for a coat pattern like your boy in black or buckskin I can always hope!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Aires would look EPIC as a (golden) buckskin! :shock: A Tru Rolex is a good-looking stud. Some idiot asked me if I was going to breed Aires when I first got him because she'd love a foal out of him. *facepalm*


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Aires would look EPIC as a (golden) buckskin! :shock: A Tru Rolex is a good-looking stud. Some idiot asked me if I was going to breed Aires when I first got him because she'd love a foal out of him. *facepalm*


 
Haha what a silly woman... Aires was soooo cute as a wee one! More pictures of Aires!  looks like a classic tobiano


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

paintedpastures said:


> Nice boy looks like non fading black Tobiano.If any Overo May be a hint of sabino showing there too:wink:.


Meant to ask, painted...where are you seeing the sabino? I'm pretty good with tobiano versus overo versus tovero, but the more subtle patterns (splash, frame, sabino, etc) escape me unless they're SUPER obvious.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

FYI tovero is NOT a pattern. it is an outdated catch all name that means Tobiano + some other white pattern gene such as sabino, frame or splash.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

Tobi for sure on him, and I'd say splash as well just from the way his face markings fall. 

one handsome animal there!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks, NdAppy. I think I remember seeing that here somewhere, but yeah. I know his sire is listed as "tovero" on his papers, but his sire is also 15-years-old, so I'm sure terminology has changed quite a bit since then.

Thanks, Black Cricket! I really got lucky with him, considering how fugly his sire is and how fugly his half-sister (same sire and age, just different Percheron dam) turned out.  He's my handsome boy. Any time anyone new comes onto the property, either to look at boarding, look at buying a horse from the BO or for lessons, the first place they go is invariably his stall.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Tobiano for sure, he's gorgeous too!! :smile:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He's definitely tobiano, but I've seen pictures of his sire and his sire definitely has splash in him. So I'd say Aires is tobiano+splash which technically is considered tovero because it's tobiano gene+overo gene. See the white and black crossing over his back? That's an indication of 2 patterns at play, plus his white stockings, which is very common in splash.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks, CLaPorte. 

I kept wondering if there was a different pattern at play than just the tobiano because of how weird his blaze/snip is and the really high white on his legs.

For those of you who haven't seen it, this is the other side of the equation that resulted in my stunning boy:


----------



## BarrelRacer95 (Jan 9, 2012)

Tobino. gorgeous.!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Thanks, CLaPorte.
> 
> I kept wondering if there was a different pattern at play than just the tobiano because of how weird his blaze/snip is and the really high white on his legs.
> 
> For those of you who haven't seen it, this is the other side of the equation that resulted in my stunning boy:


My little filly looks alot like him.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

She does...minus the unfortunate conformation of that stud. Can't remember who it was that said it, but someone on here commented that he was fugly when I first put his pic up (when I first joined and was introducing Aires) and the name kinda stuck.

Your filly is cuter and looks like she's going to grow up to have pretty decent conformation (or at least not nearly as unfortunate as that stud's)...despite all the mud. ;-) lol


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

She has a strange shaped head to me, maybe it's just her markings I don't know. But she's a sweety. Hopefully the weather will turn nice so I can get them all cleaned up, it can't make up it's mind rain, snow, blow, and cold.


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

I agree with everyone else's conclusion, tobiano. Definitely looks to have sabino and possibly splash by his markings. A 'True' Tobiano will have NO facial white. Any facial white on a tobiano is indicative of another pattern at play as well. Sabino going by the jagged edges on his markings, and splash -maybe- because of his bottom heavy snip.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you for that explanation of the additional pattern you see, Pyrros! At least one other person said sabino and another said splash, but no one was able (or around lol) to point out HOW those two patterns are present. 

I rode a chestnut tobiano mare when I was in high school who had very rounded edges to her markings, unlike Aires' jagged edges, so I figured there was something other than just classic tobiano working there.

This is a pic of the mare (don't have a face pic, but if I remember correctly, she had a big ol' blaze down the middle of her face, but no lower lip white [similar to the horse in your avatar, Pyrros]):


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

No problem! I'm always happy to help. :3

Your boy is very cute too, I've always loved draft crosses. (If he goes missing I promise he's not here xD)

Also, his sire most likely had splash, going by all that face white, smooth edged bottom heavy face markings and blue eyes, if that's any help.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

This makes me curious about Aires' half-sister, Piper. They're from the same sire.


















Don't have a pic of her right side, but if I remember correctly, she's all black on her right side, except for her legs and the continuation of that butt white (which almost mirrors itself on her right). And yes, I know she had very unfortunate conformation. The only thing remotely decent about her is her head (which, funny enough, is normal-sized lol unlike my monster's massive noggin). And yes, she is that friggin' butt high.


----------

